# 5/3 on 18.5 ac in Central Ohio



## gypsymama (Feb 22, 2006)

We are selling our property and will consider all offers. Located 50 min. from Columbus, Ohio and about 20 -25 min from Lancaster and Circleville.

There is an established garden area, apples trees, peach and pear tree, blueberry and wild berries.

It has fencing on two sides and some on another side, there is a chicken coop as well.

The well is spring fed and has a stocked pond.

Really nice homestead!!!


http://www.kingthompson.com/Propert...50C1D522-8E6C-4BD3-A57A-2D521C614612&RowNum=6


----------

